# bulk over ,, results



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

from 80-81 kg to 112kg......


----------



## Bwarnos (May 22, 2012)

Nice one mate, how long was that for?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

cutting time


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Still on the creatine?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good work! X x


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

Bwarnos said:


> Nice one mate, how long was that for?


thanks, 11 months....


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

Breda said:


> Still on the creatine?


yeah, 5g a day with grape juice no need to cycle....


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice progress mate keep it up!

I must say though your delts are curiously big for a natty...what creatine do you use again?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

When you startin your cycle. You got some size on you but you should adjust your diet mate (if you're goin for an aesthetic look) because you're losing shape


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

anabolik:3173217 said:


> Nice progress mate keep it up!
> 
> I must say though your delts are curiously big for a natty...what creatine do you use again?


Dbol blend of creatine mate


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Breda said:


> Dbol blend of creatine mate


Where can i get this shiz?!?

Guy's made more progress than I have over nearly 2 years of gear use...


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

Breda said:


> When you startin your cycle. You got some size on you but you should adjust your diet mate (if you're goin for an aesthetic look) because you're losing shape


thanks for feedback,, my bulk is over now im cutting at the moment and will do untill I get under 10% bodyfat..... after that im bulking big and I mean very big.


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Where can i get this shiz?!?
> 
> Guy's made more progress than I have over nearly 2 years of gear use...


thats great motivation to me ,, thanks again for kind words


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Awesome curtains mate! :thumb:

Seriously, 30k in under a year is impressive. Nice work.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

12kgs in 10 months sounds too good to be true even tho ur a lil out of condition!


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> 12kgs in 10 months sounds too good to be true even tho ur a lil out of condition!


its 32kg in 11 months.....im cutting now tho


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

3kg a month


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

kingdale said:


> 3kg a month


Ahhhh but more importantly,3kg of what per month?Muscle?Or the nasty stuff that he will need to cut for the next 10 months to get rid of?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

keeping greggs in float...


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

the only threads this guy has started are pics of himself


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

gduncan said:


> Ahhhh but more importantly,3kg of what per month?Muscle?Or the nasty stuff that he will need to cut for the next 10 months to get rid of?


a bit of both ,,,,, Ill post pics in 2 months and youll see how I look..Im like over a week cutting now and looking leaner everyday


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Have you come off the creatine?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

his next photo...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

After 8 week cee cycle and cut


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice stretch marks in the second pic! No way are you not on gear lmao..


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Breda said:


> After 8 week cee cycle and cut


with grape juice


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Well done mate, interested to see what you look like when you have cut down abit. Obviously a definite size improvement and you must have pushed hard to get your weight up that high. I personally don't think you look horrendously out of shape and would say overall good job....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

O yes... Can't forget the grape juice


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

You gon' built aaaalll kiinds a' gains.

No front shot? Wanna see dem' post bulk tiddies :tongue: , maybe one day they'll be as big as mine. Maybe.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

not sure its really possible to put on that much weight on without steroids. Not sure why people would lie on a forum to people they dont even know


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Breda said:


> O yes... Can't forget the grape juice


I want some grape juice maybe put a few kgs on too.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Looking chunky....bit too much fat though imo


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

32 kg in 11 months wtf.......... how much were you eating a day 10k+ cals?


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

baggsy said:


> 32 kg in 11 months wtf.......... how much were you eating a day 10k+ cals?


He aint on gear mate this kid is a animal lmfao


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

baggsy said:


> 32 kg in 11 months wtf.......... how much were you jabbing a day ....10ml?


fixed that for you mate.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

its not like hes put on lean mass. guys chunked out


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

he will look better when he cuts, but from these pics i would rather look like the before pic


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> its not like hes put on lean mass. guys chunked out


i think he has dirty bulked on Dbol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Some well jell folk in this thread, but granted, transformation will be complete post cut, hope ur not same weight


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

kingdale said:


> not sure its really possible to put on that much weight on without steroids. Not sure why people would lie on a forum to people they dont even know


Completely possible I don't know why people think you can't do it without steriods!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done on bulking but if your aim is bodybuilding then you looked far batter at 80kg .

id say once you cut your gonna be 5kg max better off .


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> well done on bulking but if your aim is bodybuilding then you looked far batter at 80kg .
> 
> id say once you cut your gonna be 5kg max better off .


thanks brotha ,, my aims are bodybuilding but I have to do what I have to do to get where I wanna get.... Im not scared to put some fat on my bulk because I know I can cut that.....I want to become a monster and im moving in the right direction....Im cutting now to about 10% bodyfat and after that bring on the big big bulk...


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

baggsy said:


> 32 kg in 11 months wtf.......... how much were you eating a day 10k+ cals?


I wasnt really counting the calories closely but it was certainly over 4000cals a day and 6-8 meals a day


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SweDiesel16 said:


> thanks brotha ,, my aims are bodybuilding but I have to do what I have to do to get where I wanna get.... Im not scared to put some fat on my bulk because I know I can cut that.....I want to become a monster and im moving in the right direction....Im cutting now to about 10% bodyfat and after that bring on the big big bulk...


mate i think your approaching this all wrong , your banging lots of fat on and gaining a little muscle its not good bro .

clean your diet up and you will gain the lbm with some fat .

all the best though and welcome to the 110kg + club


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Well done mate, the importance of enough calories, good lesson to those who question why they are not gaining.


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> mate i think your approaching this all wrong , your banging lots of fat on and gaining a little muscle its not good bro .
> 
> clean your diet up and you will gain the lbm with some fat .
> 
> all the best though and welcome to the 110kg + club


 I guess we will see ,,, I will post pics when I cut and see how succesfull the bulk really was and how muscle was gained.... out 0f the 32kg I do think more then 20kg solid muscle was built but i guess ill wait and see.... and thanks for advice it helps me alot


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

im with Ewen on this mate, i have to say there are some comments on here that are just plain silly but it is UKM after all.. the guy has made a change to his body so we should just accept that, the biggest thing you will learn mate is that a leaner bulk next time will serve you better, as i agree with Ewen by the time you have cut the fat from this bulk you will have done a hell of a lot of hard work for probably minimum muscle gain.

HOWEVER you have had a go, you know now how your body reacts to whatever you were doing diet wise and training, and im sure with a few tweaks you could do the next bulk a lot neater , cleaner and gain more..

Well done for giving it a go mate , and ignore a lot of the posts on here as they are people that probably have never had a goal and certainly never achieved one..

you wanted to bulk you have definitely bulked.. but you could deffo do it smarter next time..

good luck on your cut !!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I dont see where he lied about gear usage???

Why people get so jel for?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

SweDiesel16 said:


> out 0f the 32kg I do think more then 20kg solid muscle was built


20kg of solid muscle in 11 months?! Is that possible, really? Im not saying your on gear but thats ALOT of muscle to put on natty if its true!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Unless ur on gear don't cut too harshly either or u will be back where u started


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

jaycue2u said:


> 20kg of solid muscle in 11 months?! Is that possible, really? Im not saying your on gear but thats ALOT of muscle to put on natty if its true!


lets face it mate you can see his before and after pics, you make your own mind up about whats muscle and whats water and fat... but he has bulked and thats that !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SweDiesel16 said:


> I guess we will see ,,, I will post pics when I cut and see how succesfull the bulk really was and how muscle was gained.... out 0f the 32kg I do think more then 20kg solid muscle was built but i guess ill wait and see.... and thanks for advice it helps me alot


looking at your pics and rounding figures off i would estimate your bf% around 10% in pic 1 and around 30% in the last certainly 25% plus , its imo that you will have maybe a 5kg gain lbm over that starting 80-81kg i could be wrong .

buy some bf% calipers off ebay there cheap then calculate your bf% i would then not cut but aim for a body recomp , to do that i would do a strict 5x5 heavy compound and nothing else until xmas and possibly beyond .

like flinty said your goal was to bulk and you have done that and im impressed .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Unless ur on gear don't cut too harshly either or u will be back where u started


this is the problem mate, if he natty like he says then i fear that when cutting to 10 % bf then what muscle will have been gained in the overall scheme of things !!!


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

SweDiesel16 said:


> I guess we will see ,,, I will post pics when I cut and see how succesfull the bulk really was and how muscle was gained.... out 0f the 32kg I do think more then 20kg solid muscle was built but i guess ill wait and see.... and thanks for advice it helps me alot


mate i've only jus seen this thread - skimmed thru it -

u put on 20kg of lean muscle mass?!

in how long? and what cycles did u run?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

leeds_01 said:


> mate i've only jus seen this thread - skimmed thru it -
> 
> u put on 20kg of lean muscle mass?!
> 
> in how long? and what cycles did u run?


read the thread again mate and look at the big picture... its definitely not LBM


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> im with Ewen on this mate, i have to say there are some comments on here that are just plain silly but it is UKM after all.. the guy has made a change to his body so we should just accept that, the biggest thing you will learn mate is that a leaner bulk next time will serve you better, as i agree with Ewen by the time you have cut the fat from this bulk you will have done a hell of a lot of hard work for probably minimum muscle gain.
> 
> HOWEVER you have had a go, you know now how your body reacts to whatever you were doing diet wise and training, and im sure with a few tweaks you could do the next bulk a lot neater , cleaner and gain more..
> 
> ...


thanks I appreciate it .... thats exactly it I done what I wanted and I know what to do for my next bulk to keep it cleaner.... the thing was I wasnt worried about gaining fat in this bulk I just wanted size and strenght and I achieved that.... Now its cutting time and ill see how I look at 10% and then I will take things from there... I know for sure durining this bulk I added atleast 20 kg of muscle but I guess the only way to see is cut and then check..... my arms went up from like 14 inches to 19 inches in that time too... Im currently cutting and my arms are looking more cut everyday the tricep is popping out more and my bicep peak is improving at the same time the size didnt decrease


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

leeds_01 said:


> mate i've only jus seen this thread - skimmed thru it -
> 
> u put on 20kg of lean muscle mass?!
> 
> in how long? and what cycles did u run?


He did

Pro chem Grape J @ 3 pints a day

Nolva as pct

Then repeat.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

im not a fan of bulking and gaining lots of fat, much prefer a lean bulk, however great job mate and im sure when you cut you will look great


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> lets face it mate you can see his before and after pics, you make your own mind up about whats muscle and whats water and fat... but he has bulked and thats that !!


Thats what im saying, the lad has bulked big, but shouldnt lie to himself about 20kg muscle increase. I done the whole bulk, cut, bulk, cut for years and it just doesnt make sense, you end up spending so much time stripping off the fat that you put on during your bulk that you neglect putting on, or im most people case keeping muscle.

Big fecker tho no denying


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Yup. That's a bulk alright. Well done fella.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> read the thread again mate and look at the big picture... its definitely not LBM


jus have done - agree wi ewen's post more or less

however at his level of bf im sure you wont be able to use calipers effectively - mine state if you over 25% you gota do some sort of equation to take into account the extra fat

OP fairly serious transformation there tbh - keen to see u when you're at 10% though


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

SweDiesel16 said:


> thanks I appreciate it .... thats exactly it I done what I wanted and I know what to do for my next bulk to keep it cleaner.... the thing was I wasnt worried about gaining fat in this bulk I just wanted size and strenght and I achieved that.... Now its cutting time and ill see how I look at 10% and then I will take things from there... I know for sure durining this bulk I added atleast 20 kg of muscle but I guess the only way to see is cut and then check..... my arms went up from like 14 inches to 19 inches in that time too... Im currently cutting and my arms are looking more cut everyday the tricep is popping out more and my bicep peak is improving at the same time the size didnt decrease


Mate with the best will in the world, (NATTY) there is no way you have put on 45 pounds of solid muscle in 11 months . im with you on the bulk thing but throwing figure around like that is not going to convince anyone bro...

just do your cut now and see what your properly left with ...


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

BB2 said:


> He did
> 
> Pro chem Grape J @ 3 pints a day
> 
> ...


You forgot the creatine.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

diesel i wanna see you create a cutting log im very interested in the process you did of bulking to so if you can start a log and include the run up to the cut (diet and training) and log your cut id like to see how much muscle you gained .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

3 stone on aas is doubtful lol


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> mate i've only jus seen this thread - skimmed thru it -
> 
> u put on 20kg of lean muscle mass?!
> 
> in how long? and what cycles did u run?


altogether I put 32kg in 11 months but thats not lean mass...... I think of the the 32kg 20kg is lean but ill wait and see.... will post pics here to show how much lean muscle was gained after my cut ... theres no point of guessing anymore


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

leeds_01 said:


> jus have done - agree wi ewen's post more or less
> 
> however at his level of bf im sure you wont be able to use calipers effectively - mine state if you over 25% you gota do some sort of equation to take into account the extra fat
> 
> OP fairly serious transformation there tbh - keen to see u when you're at 10% though


well if he`s 25% or above the calipers are gonna pinch like a cnut and leave some nice bruises :lol:


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

OP what are you lifting if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

anabolik said:


> OP what are you lifting if you don't mind me asking?


jam doughnuts :whistling:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I've enjoyed this thread,you've certainly got 'big' and you are honest and admit you've got fat too but it doesn't bother you.It's not the approach I would go for (nowadays,after doing it for years and being a big,strong,fat,unaesthetic mess and FINALLY cutting) but you've achieved your goal of putting on size.Really interested to see what your cut brings,as Ewen says a log would be an interesting read.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

ewen said:


> well if he`s 25% or above the calipers are gonna pinch like a cnut and leave some nice bruises :lol:


i reckon he's at least 25 - you're always more than u think u are usually

keen to see how long it takes him to reach 10


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

anabolik said:


> OP what are you lifting if you don't mind me asking?


my big 3 are increasing steadily they are bench 150kg deadlift 170kg squat 145kg


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Strong dreamer bulk and nothing else


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

SweDiesel16 said:


> my big 3 are increasing steadily they are bench 150kg deadlift 170kg squat 145kg


112 kg of which you say 100 kg is muscle and this is your big 3. Not gonna lie that's pretty embarrassing. Do instead of concentrating on getting fat. You should concentrate on getting strong. Do what ewen suggested and do the heavy 5x5. Because for someone of this weight you should be lifting way more, especially squat, weak.


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

Omada said:


> 112 kg of which you say 100 kg is muscle and this is your big 3. Not gonna lie that's pretty embarrassing. Do instead of concentrating on getting fat. You should concentrate on getting strong. Do what ewen suggested and do the heavy 5x5. Because for someone of this weight you should be lifting way more, especially squat, weak.


 I agree with you theyre weak but im only in the gym 11 months now so they going to increase steadily .... after close to 1 year of training I dont think the lifts are that bad but your right for my weight I should lifting way more... Ill try to improve that


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

SweDiesel16 said:


> I agree with you theyre weak but im only in the gym 11 months now so they going to increase steadily .... after close to 1 year of training I dont think the lifts are that bad but your right for my weight I should lifting way more... Ill try to improve that


Who gives a **** what you can lift when you have clearly got some amazing results, take criticism but don't let people bring you down mate, unless you're going into powerlifting of course


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Omada said:


> 112 kg of which you say 100 kg is muscle and this is your big 3. Not gonna lie that's pretty embarrassing. Do instead of concentrating on getting fat. You should concentrate on getting strong. Do what ewen suggested and do the heavy 5x5. Because for someone of this weight you should be lifting way more, especially squat, weak.


what a load of crap! He's 17 yrs old, natty and been training under a year, those lifts are very good.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Impressive bench for your age mate, reign in the cals on your next bulk though. Really interested in post cutting pictures.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

for bodybuilding purposes those lifts dont need to be much more as its all in the execution of the lifts and will progress over time .

kg moved in the bb world means nothing but in the real world of strength  they are sh1t as are mine .

lets just focus on the cutting part now and see if this has been a waste of time .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Omada said:


> 112 kg of which you say 100 kg is muscle and this is your big 3. Not gonna lie that's pretty embarrassing. Do instead of concentrating on getting fat. You should concentrate on getting strong. Do what ewen suggested and do the heavy 5x5. Because for someone of this weight you should be lifting way more, especially squat, weak.


dont talk like a cnut mate, 150 kg bench is not weak at all... and 170 kg deadlift is not bad, and i know a lot of people at 100 kg that dont even squat so that nil and void aswell...

im 17 stone what should my lifts be then mate ???


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

LeedsTC said:


> Who gives a **** what you can lift when you have clearly got some amazing results, take criticism but don't let people bring you down mate, unless you're going into powerlifting of course


Define amazing results. Cause if ANYONE thinks thats a 20kg lean muscle gain your absolutely joking. Bet the dudes got some big old hamster chops! Plus your big 3, the ratios are totally fcukd up there.. What about the wheels then?

You've bulked mate for sure you know you can whack size on but I'm with a couple of the other guys I'd estimate 5kg muscle gain once you've cut cause your waist looks 5-6inches bigger.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> Completely possible I don't know why people think you can't do it without steriods!


true actually most of its fat


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Your lifts are a bit disappointing given your size....IMO of course...

Everyone's different and all that jazz....


----------



## Daedalus (Apr 16, 2012)

Now cut!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Omada said:


> 112 kg of which you say 100 kg is muscle and this is your big 3. Not gonna lie that's pretty embarrassing. Do instead of concentrating on getting fat. You should concentrate on getting strong. Do what ewen suggested and do the heavy 5x5. Because for someone of this weight you should be lifting way more, especially squat, weak.


Embarrassing lmao Cnut.

How is 150kg bench embarrassing? Wtf?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> Your lifts are a bit disappointing given your size....IMO of course...
> 
> Everyone's different and all that jazz....


Seriously? You as well?????


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

bloody ell thats like wat 5st in 11months? how much were u eating? calorie wise? soz if its been asked

iv been lifting a bit over a year and only gained 3st

gj m8!

and its about what u look like u can lift rather then wat u actually can


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Embarrassing lmao Cnut.
> 
> How is 150kg bench embarrassing? Wtf?


x2 If anyone else thinks they can do 160k+ flat bench and be natty, please post a vid............................I know there are people but they're not ten a penny!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Seriously? You as well?????


Just my view man nowt more 

If it were me, I'd be a bit disheartened...that's all


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Omada:3174846 said:


> 112 kg of which you say 100 kg is muscle and this is your big 3. Not gonna lie that's pretty embarrassing. Do instead of concentrating on getting fat. You should concentrate on getting strong. Do what ewen suggested and do the heavy 5x5. Because for someone of this weight you should be lifting way more, especially squat, weak.


The kid is stronger than me, natty and still a baby at 17 his lifts are not embarrassing... He's not training for strength is he?

What are your lifts?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BB2 said:


> x2 If anyone else thinks they can do 160k+ flat bench and be natty, please post a vid............................I know there are people but they're not ten a penny!


Exactly! I'd love a 3 plate bench let alone 160kg+!!!



badly_dubbed said:


> Just my view man nowt more
> 
> If it were me, I'd be a bit disheartened...that's all


Lol fair do's, yeah I'd be gutted :rolleye:


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Breda said:


> The kid is stronger than me, natty and still a baby at 17 his lifts are not embarrassing... He's not training for strength is he?
> 
> What are your lifts?


everyone's stronger than you Breda!


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

badly_dubbed said:


> Just my view man nowt more
> 
> If it were me, I'd be a bit disheartened...that's all


Exactly the guy is close to 18st and that's all he's got to offer. 6 weeks ago he posted his lifts and in 6 weeks he's added 10kg to his deadlift. But nothing to the others. But managed to add another 12kgs of weight. Alls as I'm saying is that his power to weight ratio is weak and he needs to work on it. And I still don't believe this horsesh1t about no roids. It's a clear as crystal he has been taking something. But there is also no denying that he is only 17 by the time he is 21 at his current rate he will be a monster. Literally.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

BB2:3174992 said:


> everyone's stronger than you Breda!


True but only because lifting heavy is too hard for me lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Omada said:


> Exactly the guy is close to 18st and that's all he's got to offer. 6 weeks ago he posted his lifts and in 6 weeks he's added 10kg to his deadlift. But nothing to the others. But managed to add another 12kgs of weight. Alls as I'm saying is that his power to weight ratio is weak and he needs to work on it. And I still don't believe this horsesh1t about no roids. It's a clear as crystal he has been taking something. But there is also no denying that he is only 17 by the time he is 21 at his current rate he will be a monster. Literally.


True I suppose


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Weak Cnut, everyone should have an 800kg total in first year of training


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Weak Cnut, everyone should have an 800kg total in first year of training


i agree mate weak cnuts ,,,

oh thats me included pmsl !


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Weak Cnut, everyone should have an 800kg total in first year of training


Lmao crazy ain't it


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

OP well done, definitely added some muscle, although I feel you are a bit off with your estimation of how much of it is muscle but the important thing now is to cut the fat off and go again minding the fat gain this time. About your lifts who gives a fcuk unless you are a powerlifter


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Lmao crazy ain't it


Never heard such nonsense mate!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:3175151 said:


> Never heard such nonsense mate!!


Obviously not logging on often enough

I don't remember the last time I squatted or benched with a barbell but it matters not 1 fcuk at least the op is doing all the basic compounds


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't forget dat der celltech for the cut brah


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Haters gonnna hate mate. You've made a big difference so good for you.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Can't really believe some of the replys to this thread.

5kg? He has definitely put on way more than 5kg.

Looks around 15kg to me.

But he shouldn't be getting anything negative really it's just the vibe more than anything, advice is fine but what a **** vibe.

I think he looks decent in the 2nd picture also and personally would rather be the 2nd picture, he looks skinny in the first.

Just look at all that mass he's gained in his back, that's 5kg right there.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Ok assume 11% @ 81kg which is 72kg LBM. Now you've packed on 20kg (lol) LBM your 92kg @ 0% bf. So being 112kg you will be 17/18% BF which isn't the case. With ewen 100% on this but maybe more than 5. A cut to 10% in 2 months will see you all sucked up and sht - be careful man. Good luck!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

WOW.... this has gone from 3 pages to 8 in sod all...

cba to go thru the 5 pages, who's gonna give me a run down of what's happened if anything? :whistling:


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

He is weak like kitten apparently


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

whos 112kg in 11 months on creatine.......


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Genuinely amused at all the people thinking that a 150kg bench at 17 years of age is, and I quote, "embarrassing".

Must be some seriously strong guys on this forum.....


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

SkinnyJ said:


> Haters gonnna hate mate. You've made a big difference so good for you.


'Haters gunna hate' fecking knew someone would have to say that! :cursing:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Smitch:3175377 said:


> Genuinely amused at all the people thinking that a 150kg bench at 17 years of age is, and I quote, "embarrassing".
> 
> Must be some seriously strong guys on this forum.....


So strong they won't put their lifts up when asked from that I can only assume the kid is stronger than they are


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

It's true in this case. If you knew someone would say it then maybe you should have jumped in and said if first. Now stop hating the haters hating saying. :thumb:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Breda said:


> So strong they won't put their lifts up when asked from that I can only assume the kid is stronger than they are


Half of them probably couldn't dead 150 let alone press it.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

why is it when someones done really good like here they get stick, but when someone puts on 2lbs of muscle in 12 months all they get is praise lol


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

TheBob said:


> A front shot would be nice


A front shot would give us a better idea of how much bf%..


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Good bulk but you looked better before, maybe it's just because you really need to cut now.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Gorgeous_George said:


> why is it when someones done really good like here they get stick, but when someone puts on 2lbs of muscle in 12 months all they get is praise lol


Pretty obvious that one, but I think you was just pointing it out, right?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Natty.Solider said:


> Ok assume 11% @ 81kg which is 72kg LBM. Now you've packed on 20kg (lol) LBM your 92kg @ 0% bf. So being 112kg you will be 17/18% BF which isn't the case. With ewen 100% on this but maybe more than 5. A cut to 10% in 2 months will see you all sucked up and sht - be careful man. Good luck!


What about if he has put on 15kg, isn't that around 21/22% BF which is not far off what he looks like in the last pics?

Even if he has 10kg done in 11 month's isn't that pretty good, especially at his age.


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

front pics being uploaded now.....


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

lukeee said:


> 'Haters gunna hate' fecking knew someone would have to say that! :cursing:


Agreed,a w4nky term coined by idiots who have no intelligent retort,and regurgitated by 'brahs'.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

SweDiesel16 said:


> front pics being uploaded now.....


Hope you held your stomack in or there will be hell to pay.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The op was obviously happy with his progress otherwise he wouldn't have put the pics up. He set out to bulk and boy did he bulk, what % of fat he gained remains to be seen but there is obviously gained some muscle in the process. He has set himself a goal and stuck to it which is something not many people do so I would say well done.

He may find it difficult to cut to 10% bf in 8 weeks but who doesn't find cutting difficult.

His bench is impressive, squats and deads are reasonable but he is still a young lad.

I would like to see a journal of his cutting process and the final result.

Who know he may just prove some people wrong. I hope he does.

Juice or not who gives a cr*p.


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I wanna train with you.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

gduncan said:


> Agreed,a w4nky term coined by idiots who have no intelligent retort,and regurgitated by 'brahs'.


Yeah, anyone who says anything like that on the internet clearly has no intelligence. Gutted, cry w4nk time for me.....

Brah


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Disregard my last comment I'm drunk 

Front looks alright suprisingly lol

What gear you taken ?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

SweDiesel16 said:


> View attachment 85254
> View attachment 85255


good on you mate


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah gear or not , you've done well on your bulk , I personally wOuldnt have bulked on so much at once for various reasons; health stretch marks etc but you've done good unfortunately the hardest part is still ahead the cutting


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen:3175490 said:


> I wanna train with you.


Reckon you could turn him into a strong man... He's got that build


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Where do you live swe if you don't mind me asking, just the town? Thought your gym looked fimiliar in a photo you've posted before...

For 18 you've potential for competing, so keep it up...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Your chest and shoulders look huge. When the fat is gone they will be even more impressive. I take my hat of to you, well done.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Haha, look even better from the front, what an amazing transformation.

I hope to god this isn't just gene's.

Looking forward to see you're cutting weight and pictures, should look decent.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ignore my last comment ewens drunk


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

BlitzAcez:3175514 said:


> Haha, look even better from the front, what an amazing transformation.
> 
> I hope to god this isn't just gene's.
> 
> Looking forward to see you're cutting weight and pictures, should look decent.


Genes, creatine and grape juice


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

BlitzAcez said:


> Haha, look even better from the front, what an amazing transformation.
> 
> I hope to god this isn't just gene's.
> 
> Looking forward to see you're cutting weight and pictures, should look decent.


I do believe I have the genetics ,,, and I have one goal in life and thats to become a monster..... I will follow it no matter what because from the day I started bodybuilding I fell in love and each day my love for this sport is getting stronger ..... I know what I want from my life and this is my future.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

SweDiesel16 said:


> I do believe I have the genetics ,,, *and I have one goal in life and thats to become a monster*..... I will follow it no matter what because from the day I started bodybuilding I fell in love and each day my love for this sport is getting stronger ..... I know what I want from my life and this is my future.


Someone once said to me the key in life is finding out the one thing you want to do and go for it. Probably where 90% of the forum go wrong.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

SweDiesel16 said:


> View attachment 85254
> View attachment 85255


Less stomach fat than i imagined..fair play..

Whats your legs like?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

SweDiesel16 said:


> I do believe I have the genetics ,,, and I have one goal in life and thats to become a monster..... I will follow it no matter what because from the day I started bodybuilding I fell in love and each day my love for this sport is getting stronger ..... I know what I want from my life and this is my future.


Out of interest are AAS easy to come by in the Scandinavian countries?Is their use common where you are from?I ask this because I know that these countries are particularly 'anti-drug'.


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> Less stomach fat than i imagined..fair play..
> 
> Whats your legs like?


legs looking decent ,,, got stretch marks on them too.... theyre 27 or 28 inches i think


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Well done mate. Fcuking good job!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Keep bulking I say..Starting to look like a real man


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Must remember to try some of this creatine everyone is swearing by!!!


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Well done mate. Fcuking good job!


thank you


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

mate you're a monster already, your bloody huge for 17. I'm 16 and **** me im nowhere near that size.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Personally think you need to hold your weight for a while before jumping into cutting after a long period of weight gain. You dont look massively fat and if you want to be a monster keep on doing what you're doing....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ok so back from the pub im still pi55ed but can see the pics bigger now .

front looks alright but your back looks fat you can tell you bench lots in fact i would say bench takes priority over squats and deads .

once you cut you will see just where your fat is centred , i will stand by me estimate of you actually gaining 5kg of muscle by the time you cut .


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Successful bulk mate

now strip the body fat away and you'll be looking top notch


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

What is your diet and training like? He won't lose much muscle when he cuts because it will be assisted, throw some test&tren and a bit of var this kid will be a beast. I still don't understand why he's denying it.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ukmeathead said:


> What is your diet and training like? He won't lose much muscle when he cuts because it will be assisted, throw some test&tren and a bit of var this kid will be a beast. I still don't understand why he's denying it.


Assisted or not, progress is progress, right?


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Assisted or not, progress is progress, right?


I aint denying that! Just saying hes kidding him self lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Haha good work u beast, now get on the gear and show them how it's really done!! Big things for u my friend if ur natty


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Sometimes i just like to sit back and watch


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

That chest in 11 months?

Get the f*ck out of here!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Gorgeous_George said:


> why is it when someones done really good like here they get stick, but when someone puts on 2lbs of muscle in 12 months all they get is praise lol


its purely because most of us think he's lying about gear usage (i'm on the fence)

If we knew he was 100% natural then this thread would be very different


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmmmm suspy


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

looking at your 11 months progress pics, totally natural and only your age mate im jelly as fcuk, you look bigger than me and i have been training for 2 years and assisted..

so all i can say is you definitely seem to have what it takes, and if you are natty then i have to say your diet must be fcukin spot on and you have achieved perfectly what you set out too..

i wish i could stay natural and get them gains but i cant (nowhere near) and i would struggle to get them gains even assisted , and i thought i was pretty strong..

nice work mate, i only hope you dont turn out to be a bullsh1tting cnut cos we will find out eventually.. do you have ANYTHING to coonfess at this point just to get it out of the way ?? cos if you are natural i would like to speak to you and put you in touch with someone that could turn you into a pro ...


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

I think it's a very watery and bloated look nothing to whip the t shirt off about.. You say 19" arms. They aren't 19s! They're fat arms! Cut down and bet you lose a good 3inch. Looks like you gained a lot of fat to me.. No detail in back, and for someone who benches 150kg where are your front delts they should be pretty HYOOGe.

Let's see the wheels.

Prove me wrong ill eat my words.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fleg said:


> I think it's a very watery and bloated look nothing to whip the t shirt off about.. You say 19" arms. They aren't 19s! They're fat arms! Cut down and bet you lose a good 3inch. Looks like you gained a lot of fat to me.. No detail in back, and for someone who benches 150kg where are your front delts they should be pretty HYOOGe.
> 
> Let's see the wheels.
> 
> Prove me wrong ill eat my words.


that is the thing thats making me feel like he may be natty as they would have blown up like a mother, and he must also be flat benching a lot rather than inclined..


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Possibly


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fleg said:


> I think it's a very watery and bloated look nothing to whip the t shirt off about.. You say 19" arms. They aren't 19s! They're fat arms! Cut down and bet you lose a good 3inch. Looks like you gained a lot of fat to me.. No detail in back, and for someone who benches 150kg where are your front delts they should be pretty HYOOGe.
> 
> Let's see the wheels.
> 
> Prove me wrong ill eat my words.


Any pics of yourself?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> looking at your 11 months progress pics, totally natural and only your age mate im jelly as fcuk, you look bigger than me and i have been training for 2 years and assisted..
> 
> so all i can say is you definitely seem to have what it takes, and if you are natty then i have to say your diet must be fcukin spot on and you have achieved perfectly what you set out too..
> 
> ...


Good post.Whether assisted or not you've obviously got good genetics for bodybuilding.If you are assisted(and personally I'm inclined to say you are) then just be honest.Yes,17 is young to use gear but if you want to be a pro BBer then it's your choice.If people look at pics of Cutler as a 17 year old then they will cry steroids,whether or not he was using it was undeniable that his huge genetic potential was evident.


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Any pics of yourself?


Check my thread 'a years progression' last photo at around 260lb, I've cut around 12lb off that photo now and still cutting.


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Fleg said:


> Check my thread 'a years progression' last photo at around 260lb, I've cut around 12lb off that photo now and still cutting.


I'll add another picture later when I'm home to that thread.

I'm not the one saying I gained 20kg of muscle here lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U do look good tbf I take my hat off to u. Still think slaggin him off is a bit mean for no reason. granted he's put some fat on but he knows this!


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Lol wasn't meaning to slag him off sorry to op if he feels that just trying to be realistic :/ my arms were 20s now they're just over 19 and I've got a way to go.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

people will always judge u by their own sh!tty genetics. they think if they cant, u cant


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

OP, your big lifts aren't weak, but they're out of synch. You bench almost as much as you deadlift and that ain't right. Make deadlifts and squats your priority this coming year, like Ewen said follow a simple powerlifters programme. Once you've got that sorted you'll have a strong base from which you can build whatever you want.


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

Fleg said:


> I think it's a very watery and bloated look nothing to whip the t shirt off about.. You say 19" arms. They aren't 19s! They're fat arms! Cut down and bet you lose a good 3inch. Looks like you gained a lot of fat to me.. No detail in back, and for someone who benches 150kg where are your front delts they should be pretty HYOOGe.
> 
> Let's see the wheels.
> 
> Prove me wrong ill eat my words.


Ill prove you wrong when I finish my cut....


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

good man


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

SweDiesel16 said:


> Ill prove you wrong when I finish my cut....
> 
> View attachment 85284
> 
> ...


assisted or not I think you're gonna be huge if you stick at it. you seem to have a good head on you at 17.

My family live in Uppsala, might bump into u one day.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so PED usage , pm me if you dont want it on the open forum , im genuinely interested .


----------



## tltR (Aug 28, 2011)

good work


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

OP how tall are you?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

You're going to be aesthetic as **** when you cut!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Op who is your creatine source?

Just admit it mate u have nothing to be ashamed of


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

Mish said:


> OP how tall are you?


6.0"


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Are you happy with the results you've had from Nortaeen Heavyweight from LA Muscle

In 2 minds whether to buy


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

SweDiesel16 said:


> Ill prove you wrong when I finish my cut....
> 
> View attachment 85284
> 
> ...


Good pics pal! Didn't know a natty could have moonface :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fat said:


> You're going to be aesthetic as **** when you cut!


will look great at 85kg :thumbup1:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

ewen said:


> will look great at 85kg :thumbup1:


That' s 5kg gain


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What is the point of cutting now?

Cut - realise you want to be bigger - bulk again

What's the point - just carry on bulking until you are massive, then cut


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Tassotti:3176816 said:


> What is the point of cutting now?
> 
> Cut - realise you want to be bigger - bulk again
> 
> What's the point - just carry on bulking until you are massive, then cut


I'm inclined to agree with this but adjust macros


----------

